# What do I mention in an email when finding a therapist?



## musical94 (Sep 13, 2014)

I am in need of a therapist for several anxiety-related issues. I have had a couple in the past but one was when I was very young and she mainly focuses on kids. Whereas my most recent one sucked lol. I found another one that sounds very applicable. Now I know a lot of therapists do not give their email out to the public, but this one (and quite a few others I have found) do have their email available. My mom was the one who made the appointment with the other therapist last time, however I think it's time I do it. So what exactly do I mention and ask her in the email? 

-Thanks


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

I usually keep it pretty basic. When I contact a potential therapist, I usually say I'm looking for a new therapist, ask if they are taking new clients, and double check that they accept my insurance, if it's not clear from their website. 

I did once ask a therapist not to call me and to do initial scheduling by email instead, because I hate talking on the phone. She was fine with that.


----------

